# New wine room



## GeoffMcG (Dec 13, 2020)

Thought I would post a few photos of my newly completed wine room. I have a large she'd so built a stand alone room inside. Total size is 3.6 X 3.6m and it is divided into a lab/work area and a smaller barrel room/storage area. There is an A/C in the barrel room to keep the temperature down in summer when the outside temperature can get up into high 30s low 40s some days.
The only thing left to add is a wine rack.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Dec 13, 2020)

nice looking setup!, , looks like a distillation condenser on the wall, , ? , SO2 test ?

and welcome to wine making talk


----------



## GeoffMcG (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks.
Yes it is a set up for the Rankine so2 measurement. I bit tedious in the beginning but not too bad now I've got the hang of it.


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm envious! It looks like you've really put thought into easy access for all your lab stuff - and you have a sink... what a fun project!


----------



## wood1954 (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks great, a nice place to work.


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Dec 14, 2020)

GeoffMcG said:


> Thought I would post a few photos of my newly completed wine room. I have a large she'd so built a stand alone room inside. Total size is 3.6 X 3.6m and it is divided into a lab/work area and a smaller barrel room/storage area. There is an A/C in the barrel room to keep the temperature down in summer when the outside temperature can get up into high 30s low 40s some days.
> The only thing left to add is a wine rack.View attachment 69329
> View attachment 69330
> View attachment 69331
> ...


Noice!


----------



## montanarick (Dec 14, 2020)

nice


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 14, 2020)

Love the lab gear setup. Between the sink w/ floor drain, finished walls, floor, hard ceiling, doors, trim etc——you would never know in a million years that it’s all within a freakin shed! Looks fantastic. Well done.

For lab ware I picked up a baby bottle drying rack off Amazon actually and it’s been perfect.Just throwing out the suggestion in case ya needed a drying rack.



Image is cropped from a panoramic pic so it’s little distorted.


----------



## Donz (Dec 14, 2020)

that sink is BOSS


----------



## NoQuarter (Dec 14, 2020)

I like that peg-board too.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 14, 2020)

Donz said:


> that sink is BOSS


I definitely overcompensated after working like an a**hole for years in a setups that lacked even running water. Feared it was overkill at first, but in the end was def not. @GeoffMcG can probably attest, giving yourself a proper work space is damn satisfying, and you end up utilizing every inch you’ve got. I’m sure he his loving that double bay sink, counter space, and just having a comfortable good looking wine area—-Able to ‘work like a gentleman’ as my grandfather used to say.
Would love to one day build a separate temp controlled storage area like @GeoffMcG did. Even got that fancy pocket door! This thread got me brainstorming over here!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice setup!


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 14, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Love the lab gear setup. Between the sink w/ floor drain, finished walls, floor, hard ceiling, doors, trim etc——you would never know in a million years that it’s all within a freakin shed! Looks fantastic. Well done.
> 
> For lab ware I picked up a baby bottle drying rack off Amazon actually and it’s been perfect.Just throwing out the suggestion in case ya needed a drying rack.
> View attachment 69384
> ...


that drying rack was just what i was needing for odd's and ends thanks
Dawg


----------



## GeoffMcG (Dec 14, 2020)

Love the drying rake idea @Ajmassa and you're right about the double sink and running hot water. I tossed up whether I really needed it with the plumbing costs and all but so glad I went for it. Luckily I picked up the sink for $100 on a local buy & sell site.


----------

